# Zweiter Monitor bleibt Schwarz



## RexxasTarron (18. April 2015)

Hallo liebe Community, 

Mein Problem ist, dass mein zweiter Monitor (Siemens wbza x22w) Schwarz bleibt und kein bild erscheint. 
Mein Pc erkennt den Monitor (auch in der Nvidia Einstellung) und die Leuchte vom Bildschirm ist auch blau als wäre er im Betrieb.

Ich habe bereits meine 3 VGA kabel durch probiert, aber es ändert sich gar nichts. 
Beide Monitore sind an der Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Treiber wurde heute Aktualisiert.
Dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass ich bereits 2 funktionierende Bildschirme angeschlossen hatte, aber nur der Siemens irgendwie nicht will.
Ich habe den Bildschirm bei meiner mutter angeschlossen um seine Funktion zu testen und siehe da... er funktioniert.

Also kann es meines Erachtens nur noch an der Software liegen. aber ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
Bitte um Antwort

Mfg 
Rexxas


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (19. April 2015)

Treibereinstellungen korrekt eingestellt unter mehrere Anzeigen einrichten?Und welche Auflösungen haben die 2 Monitore bzw.sollten die native Auflösung der Monitore unterschiedlich sein muß das auch angepasst bzw eingestellt werden soweit ich weiss.Und beide Monitore sind über VGA angeschlosssen?Du könntest auch erstmal die Anzeige/Desktop duplizieren das auf beiden Anzeigen doppelt angezeigt wird und dann dem entsprechend je nach Monitor die Auslösung anpassen und anschließend beide Monitore als eine Anzeige anzeigen lassen oder wie du es haben willst entweder duplizierte Anzeige oder eine Primär und der andere sekundäre Anzeige oder beide Monitor als eine einzige Anzeige das muß du vorher einstellen.

grüße Brex


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Treibereinstellungen korrekt eingestellt unter mehrere Anzeigen einrichten?



Weiß nicht. Wo kann ich das denn nachschauen ? 
Der kleinere hat 1280x1020 und der Große soll nativ eine von 1680x1050 haben.
Ja beide sind per Vga angeschlossen, wobei der eine per dvi adapter dran ist. 
Dublizieren und hin und her hat auch nichts gebracht.

Habe windows updates auch noch einmal auf den neusten stand gebracht. keine veränderung

Edit: ich habe auch alle auflösungen durchprobiert, aber auch da keine veränderung. Bei meiner mutter hat die höchste auflösung ja auch geklappt.

Meine Graka : Geforce g210
von meiner mutter: Geforce 6600 GT


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Hast du auch mal beide Monitore mit den gleichen Kabeln beim PC deiner Mutter angeschlossen?


----------



## HisN (19. April 2015)

Hat die G210 einen DVI-I-Ausgang? Ansonsten wird das nix.
Sollte es ein DVI-D-Ausgang sein, dann liegt da einfach kein analoges VGA-Signal an.


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

Antworte ich mal so. Ich habe 3 Monitor. 
Einen heute gekauft (den siemens) und einen habe ich abgeklemmt.. der steht in der ecke. 
Sprich ich habe nur 2 Monitore am Rechner angeschlossen. Nur der Siemens will nicht so richtig

Edit:
Monitor Acer mit vga kabel und Dvi Adapter an der Graka 
Siemens Monitor mit Vga an den Vga anschluss der Graka dran.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Haben die noch andere Anschlüsse ausser VGA?


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

haben beide leider nur Vga anschlüsse..

Edit: 
Ich habe nocheinmal alles durchprobiert. Habe den Siemens nochmal in alle Ausgänge gesteckt, sowohl meine g210 als auch an der OnBoard.. auch Alleine sowie mit meinem zweiten Bildschirm. 
Ich habe antivir nochmal durchlaufen lassen.. nix.. habe alles mögliche an programmen runtergeschmissen, was ich nicht kenne oder ich nicht brauche. Habe CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen. 
Der Rechner meiner Mutter steht mittlerweile mit auf meinem Tisch und habe mal verglichen. 
Sie hat Teils ältere Treiber (Windows,Monitor,Graka).
Auch keine Besonderen Programme hat sie drauf. 
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende.
Achja und ich habe den monitor mit meinem Kabel angeschlossen.  Ich glaube langsam mein PC mag den Siemens einfach nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Laut Datenblatt hat der Siemens auch DVI.
VGA ist Murks, das würde ich nicht benutzen.
Welche Bezeichnung hat denn der Acer?


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

Naja der Siemens funktioniert ja mit dem Selben kabel bei meiner Mutter einwandfrei, 

Auf deine Frage. Es ist ein Acer AL1716


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Welche Grafikkarte hast du den genau, Hersteller und Bezeichnung?
Der Acer hat auch DVI, wenn es geht würde ich das auch benutzen.


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

Ich habe eine Nvidia Gefoce g210 und meine Mutter eine Nvidia Gefroce 6600 GT 
Ich habe auch schon geschaut und meine Grafikkarte ist auch für die Auflösung ausgelegt.

Habe wie gesagt schon alles ausprobiert. Den Siemens mit und ohne Dvi adapter. Alleine und zusammen mit dem Acer. All mögliche kombinationen.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

So nutzt die Angabe deiner Grafikkarte garnichts, da es von der eine Menge verschiedener Varianten verschiedener Hersteller gibt. 
Mach mal ein Foto der der Anschlüsse der Grafikkarte und lad es hier hoch.


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

Das ist genau diese hier 
NVIDIA Geforce 210 | NVIDIA


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Also direkt von Nvidia und hat auch genau diese Anschlüsse?


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

jap.. Das ist 1:1 genau die selbe karte


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Dann schliess den 22" mit einem DVI Kabel an und den Acer mit VGA.


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

Habe Leider nur ein vga kabel mit Dvi adapter. Desweiteren besitzt der Siemens auch nur ein VGA ausgang. 
Und bei meiner Mutter hat es ja auch wunderbar mit nur den VGA kabel funktioniert.


----------



## JoM79 (19. April 2015)

Laut Google kann der auch DVI, der Acer ebenso. 
Wenn du aber kein DVI Kabel hast, ist das schlecht.


----------



## RexxasTarron (19. April 2015)

Wenn der Monitor Mit VGA kabel funktioniert, wie schon getestet. Dann kann es doch eigentlich nicht an dem Kabel oder Anschluss liegen oder ? 
Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Programme oder Datein die einen Monitor mit größerer Auflösung unterbinden ?  oder vielleicht BIOS einstellungen  ? 
Weil mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus

Edit:  Grafiktreiber Deinstalliert und nochmal neu installiert. Problem bleibt bestehen
Bin Kurz davor, mein rechner komplett neu aufzusetzen


----------



## lord_mogul (20. April 2015)

Oder mal einen anderen, definitiv funktionierenden Monitor mit einem anderen, definitiv funktionierenden Kabel anschließen, um auszuschließen, dass der Ausgang an der Grafikkarte defekt ist.


----------



## RexxasTarron (20. April 2015)

RexxasTarron schrieb:


> Antworte ich mal so. Ich habe 3 Monitor.
> Einen heute gekauft (den siemens) und einen habe ich abgeklemmt.. der steht in der ecke.



Wie schon beschrieben, hatte ich bereits 2 monitore angeschlossen. Der Ausgang funktioniert definitiv.


----------



## RexxasTarron (20. April 2015)

jetzt hat sich alles ergeben. Ich habe den Siemens mit einem Bekannten getauscht.. dafür bekam ich sein 22 zoll monitor.. 
Der Siemens mochte mich anscheind nicht. Da dieser auch bei ihm Funktioniert.


----------

